# Auger height & scraper height



## cprstn54 (Feb 19, 2014)

As shown in the attachment, Honda suggests a range of clearances for the auger and for the scraper bar.


What troubles me is that the auger clearance can go as high as 1-3/16" (for uneven surfaces), but the scraper clearance max is only 5/32".


This does not make sense because if your auger has to be 1" above the skids to avoid 3/4" rocks, what good is it if the scraper is only 5/32" above the skids?


Seems to me that the scraper should always be set 1/8" lower than the auger.


Thoughts?


Ken C


----------



## Marcel Suzuki (Sep 19, 2018)

Am in the same boat cprstn54 ???????


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

My first post here!! 

I think the confusion arises becuase in the owners' manual the scraper height only has one stated range of adjustment, 3/32 - 5/32, 4-5MM, whereas the auger clearance has 3 ranges. 

I think the manual envisages the scraper being used for level, even surfaces such as sidewalks, driveways etc. 

I think for the scenario you mention, where the auger has to be set at 1 inch to clear 3/4 inch rocks, I would be setting the scraper at the same height or maybe just a tad lower than the auger and only worry about the more precise settings for the scraper when clearing snow on even ground.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF SkunkyLawnmowers

.


----------

